# Windows 8.1 Disk Usage jumps to 100% after sleep?



## taytar2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very frequently my laptops disk usage (as seen in task manager) jumps to 100% even if the all the programs below use anywhere between 0 MB/s to .5 MB?s. I've tried disabling superfetch and windows search. I've also already increased the maximum disk usage allowed. When the disk usage raises this high, usually on start up or when opening a new process, my laptop hangs and indefinitely refuses to respond until a forced shutdown and restart. I've been researching fixes to no avail :banghead:. Please help!!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Open up the Performance Monitor to view which processes are taking up the most disk usage. If it is a third party application, you could uninstall it.

If unsure, you can get to the Resource Monitor from within the Task Manager (under the Performance Tab with the "more details" button pressed, there is a link at bottom to "Open Resource Monitor").

If things are that slow after your system awakes, I suggest you open the monitor before sleeping, then wake the system and view the disk usage section to see which process is causing the issue.


----------

